# HELP PLEASE! CARPET SWAP



## fr4nkyxjoo (Feb 16, 2011)

i have an 09 altima sedan, just got my seats swapped to black leather, when i bought the car i was to excited and i completely forgot i wanted black interior (i know how stupid that sounds) but yea... and i like the seats and all but as you can tell, the carpet/dash board panels/ everything else that was tan as in seat belt, the plastic shit under the seats are tan... and i want them to be black. im in orange county ca, so if anyone knows anyplace that can help with any one of these (doesnt matter if its just one) but if you can tell me a place thatll do that kind of swaps for a decent price that would be great.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

There's two ways you can go about this:
ghetto, or expensive.

Ghetto: Paint the panels with krylon fusion, buy the carpet from nissan
expensive: buy all the panels in black from nissan, buy the carpet from nissan.

You could paint the carpet, but that's got to be the most ghetto thing of all to do, lol.


----------



## fr4nkyxjoo (Feb 16, 2011)

*carpet*

see.. well im not tryna let my car look ghetto. i called the dealership and its gona be 1100ish for just carpet install. thats a 100 more than my leather seats they put in. so im just trying to find a good spot to put it in, also they told me it costs 500 for seatbelts. thats ridiculous -_- im just tryna find a good but cheaper place rather than the dealership cuz all they wana do is make money and its pissing me off how much this shit costs lol


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you could try to find the pieces from pick n pull salvage yards or something


----------



## kachorknik (Aug 19, 2004)

pick n pull salvage yards... that's the best solution. I spent one saturday morning to gut a 3rd gen maxima to do exactly what you are trying to do, and spent $550 (1999), which was mostly the cost of seats themselves, he threw in everthing else for $100. There was an ungodly amount of parts, enough to fill full size truck. It's the little stuff and the trim, like the kick panels, pillars, the center console, the little door fobs, etc. The rear leather seat never fit properly either. I haven't taken the Altima apart (yet), but I presume it is similar. 

Maybe you should only get some of the pieces from the dealer and leave the rest alone, so you have a mix and match rottweiler interior!


----------

